# Fracino C6?



## Nijntje (Oct 2, 2013)

I've seen a Fracino C6 on eBay for a good price, it's something of a monster.

Thoughts on this grinder?

Anyway to mod it and make it doserless?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

I think these are rebadged compak k6 grinders,64 mm burrs . Not used one ,but compak grinders are generally highly regarded

What's the price ? Why no likely doser?

Looking online here is a photo of one where they have removed the doser chamber and stick a tube In it

No idea if it works tho


----------



## Nijntje (Oct 2, 2013)

£100, 4 yrs old, good working order.

It's it difficult to use if only doing one cup at a time?


----------



## xiuxiuejar (Jan 24, 2012)

Not difficult - dose and serve. You haven't got much chance of making these doserless I think although some people may correct me.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Burrs look like they are £25 replacement


----------



## Nijntje (Oct 2, 2013)

Hmmm, tempted....


----------



## xiuxiuejar (Jan 24, 2012)

oopps I didn't see the photo - proved wrong before I even have time to post!!!!!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

xiuxiuejar said:


> oopps I didn't see the photo - proved wrong before I even have time to post!!!!!


I added it after you had posted sorry









Coffee chap is the guru , I am just kinda guessing . It's a compak rebadged , with 64 mm burrs cheaper than a mc2 .

I've never re modded a doser grinder , so I don't know how easy it would be or whether the one on that pic worked .

Burrs look easy to order and not that expensive .

For £100 might be worth it ,but I'd hate you to buy it on my advice only ,as I haven't used one .

If bought thro eBay and or PayPal at least you'd would be covered . How is it described ?


----------



## Nijntje (Oct 2, 2013)

Just says good condition, emailed seller to ask if it works and he said yes. 4 years old. I believe used commercially, would benefit from new burrs I'd imagine?


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

It's always a good idea to put new burrs in a used commercial grinder for the extra £20-25 buys you some piece of mind and once done it would be years before you need to put more in unless you are an extreme caffeine junkie that drinks 100+ shots a day


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Did you go for this ?


----------



## Nijntje (Oct 2, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> Did you go for this ?


Finishes Sat morning, just watching right now. Trying to work out when I'd pick it up before I go on my holidays Monday!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Nijntje said:


> Finishes Sat morning, just watching right now. Trying to work out when I'd pick it up before I go on my holidays Monday!


Message and make an offer don't wait Til auction end . Make sure paid tho PayPal tho as eBay purchase .


----------



## xiuxiuejar (Jan 24, 2012)

Where are you going on holiday?


----------



## Nijntje (Oct 2, 2013)

xiuxiuejar said:


> Where are you going on holiday?


Center Parcs, longleat


----------



## xiuxiuejar (Jan 24, 2012)

Wow - activity holiday in bwautiful Wiltshire! You'll need a decent coffee in the mornings! I hope you enjoy yourself!


----------



## Nijntje (Oct 2, 2013)

xiuxiuejar said:


> Wow - activity holiday in bwautiful Wiltshire! You'll need a decent coffee in the mornings! I hope you enjoy yourself!


You'll be happy to know our accommodation comes complete with a Senseo Pod machine.


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

Nijntje said:


> You'll be happy to know our accommodation comes complete with a Senseo Pod machine.


Only the best at CP.


----------



## xiuxiuejar (Jan 24, 2012)

Not with the Heston Blumentahl Dual Boiler Breville Sage then? Maybe next year!


----------



## Nijntje (Oct 2, 2013)

Picking it up Friday pm :$


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Nijntje said:


> Picking it up Friday pm :$


Congratulations , what did you get it for?


----------



## Nijntje (Oct 2, 2013)

Same as, £100...


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Nijntje said:


> Picking it up Friday pm :$


Congratulations Nijntje, 2 grinder house already. Look out CoffeeChap!


----------



## xiuxiuejar (Jan 24, 2012)

Pitter patter of new burrs in the house ... ahhhh!


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Looking to sell the Mignon? Newbie after one in a hurry.


----------



## Nijntje (Oct 2, 2013)

urbanbumpkin said:


> Looking to sell the Mignon? Newbie after one in a hurry.


Nope, the Fracino is going to be something of a project methinks, I said too much already, watch this space (or a very similar one)


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

urbanbumpkin said:


> Congratulations Nijntje, 2 grinder house already. Look out CoffeeChap!


I am shaking in my boots


----------

